# cold sores....ickkkk



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

question for all you thyroid gurus...can cold sores be linked with low vitamin d? i had my 6 month check at the endos yesterday and they just called to say my vit d was to low. that i needed to add 1000 iu a day ...is it possible that the stupid cold sores i have right now are related? i know cold sores come out when the immune system is in the crapper which can also happen with low vit d. i spent the winter fighting strep and sinus infection after sinus infection...so my immune system took a hit this year.

at my next 6 month appt he wants me to fast so they can do the full bloodwork again...he wants to check my cholesterol, and blood sugars esp.

anyone have any at home remedies for the damn things?


----------



## nyer_at_hrt (Nov 11, 2009)

ooops meant to post this in general thread....moving it


----------

